# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Shoppes at Del City

## Thunder

First time I see renderings of this planned construction.  Reason for stalling despite our great economy?  Kinda odd if you think about it since a major outlet mall is underway at I-40 and Council.  

Anyone have contacts with the DC officials to inquire about this?

----------


## Thunder

The last mention of this....




DEL CITY OKS BONDS FOR SITE
03.20.08

By Ann Kelley
Staff Writer

DEL CITY - City council members this week approved a revenue bond deal of more than $6.2 million to fund infrastructure for a new shopping center at Interstate 40 and Sooner Road.

City Manager Mark Edwards said the 55 acres has remained undeveloped because it abuts Crutcho Creek and other tributaries that have kept it in a flood zone.

Oklahoma City developer Larry Owsley said work will be done to widen the creek and create a retention pond so that 36 acres can be classified as no longer being a flood zone.

He said a parcel has already been sold to Buffalo Wild Wings and he has a contract with a full-service hotel.

Owsley said he envisions additional hotels, restaurants and retail stores filling the area.

"We see it being an attractive new east entrance for the city with upscale businesses and a beautiful mix of landscape,

View article

http://www.newsok.com/article/keyword/3218240/

http://www.rcldevelopment.com/rcl.php?rcl/news/

----------


## Millie

Whatever, Thunder.  Are you saying this is some grand conspiracy on the part of the DC officials?  That they're too busy putting luxury apartment complexes out of business to...  hmm... not sure exactly what the city has to do with private development, but I'm sure you do.  Have you thought about calling the city yourself to discuss your thoughts?

This development has had a lot more progress than the outlet mall- both were initially announced at about the same time.  My understanding is that one business is open (BWW) and several more are under contract to be built.  Just because our local economy is good doesn't mean that national businesses are looking to expand, or that local chains are ready to take risks yet.

----------


## Redskin 70

two more  business are about to begin construction. Stacking  and surveying was on going just last week

----------


## bombermwc

Hang on there Millie. His post showed exactlly why things have come to a stop. Infrastructure. The unsexy thing that everyone HAS to have but no one wants to pay for. If that place doesn't get reclassified as non-flood zone, then no one will build....ever. Why? Becuase they won't be able to insure the place.

Just hang on there folks and let everything finish up and we'll see the rest of the development start coming together.

And note - all you folks that talked about Sears moving...those anchors don't really look quite that big. Unless they convert the place to the non-clothing store, then they'll stay in their rent-free facility they currently own.

----------


## Thunder

You're not very smart.  No one is saying anything about conspiracy and I have not stated such thing.  If you take the time to actually read around here, some people had said the whole construction site stalled.  However, Redskin noticed some new works being done. Move on along, Millie.

----------


## okcustu

I live off 59th and Sooner, so I have to pass this area every time I go somewhere. I can't remember a time where the area flooded; perhaps my memory isn't serving me right what was the point of the detention pond and canal work?

----------


## Redskin 70

> I live off 59th and Sooner, so I have to pass this area every time I go somewhere. I can't remember a time where the area flooded; perhaps my memory isn't serving me right what was the point of the detention pond and canal work?


Ive lived in this town for 30 years and it did flood, severely.  The ground was built up to raise it out of the flood plain and the detention pond to take that flood.

The pond works better than expected and these floods we had in june, well thats the first time that Vickie has not been underwater.

----------


## Redskin 70

> Hang on there Millie. His post showed exactlly why things have come to a stop. Infrastructure. The unsexy thing that everyone HAS to have but no one wants to pay for. If that place doesn't get reclassified as non-flood zone, then no one will build....ever. Why? Becuase they won't be able to insure the place.
> .


 The infrastructure is done. water and sewer lines, electrical and flood work,  They have their  corp of engineers certificate to build.  thats not the issue 
it is as you or some one mentioned earlier just the economy, hardly anyone is building right now across the metro, but this place is getting ready to  boom again.
Like I said I saw some surveyors out there  late last week.
Hope I helped some

----------


## okcustu

> Ive lived in this town for 30 years and it did flood, severely.  The ground was built up to raise it out of the flood plain and the detention pond to take that flood.
> 
> The pond works better than expected and these floods we had in june, well thats the first time that Vickie has not been underwater.


Well that would explain why no one has built there until now

----------


## Thunder

Any word from Tinker trying to put a stop to it?

----------


## Redskin 70

The tinker situation is all over with.

----------


## Thunder

Its a miracle!

----------


## bombermwc

Hey Thunder, that was over before the project even started...and it wasn't Tinker. It was retired personell that actually didn't have any pull.

----------


## Thunder

Can anyone figure out if one of the larger spaces is big enough for PETCO?  

I know that PETCO is trying to build one near PetSmart at just about almost every location.  Do they not realize there is a PetSmart in MWC on 29th?!

Well, I would like to know just how big the larger spaces are and if one is sizable to fit a PETCO.  If so, I want to contact PETCO and beg for a location here.  I'd also like everyone's support to do the same.  I'm tired of driving all the way to Norman or NW Expressway.  I will tell them that they are making me waste time and gas for driving such distance.

PetSmart is smart and they are quick to build.  It is amazing how they know of every shopping centers being built and they just go right in quickly.  PETCO needs new executives.

----------


## bombermwc

Any reason not to just go to petsmart?

----------


## Thunder

> Any reason not to just go to petsmart?


Both stores don't always have everything the same.  PETCO sells real Mopani wood while PetSmart does not.  Some fish PETCO sells while PetSmart does not.  

Get back on topic.

----------


## bombermwc

Last I checked, you weren't my momma thunder.

----------


## Thunder

> Last I checked, you weren't my momma thunder.


But I am your older brother.  Now, we're discussing PETCO and the potential location in Del City.

----------


## Watson410

> But I am your older brother.  Now, we're discussing PETCO and the potential location in Del City.


I don't think there is or will be a potential location in Del Sh*ty. Sorry to burst your bubble.

----------


## bombermwc

> But I am your older brother.  Now, we're discussing PETCO and the potential location in Del City.


It's funny how you think you can tell me what to discuss. You're precious.

----------


## metro

Oh Thunder...

----------


## Redskin 70

Carls Jr is coming real soon now as is Discount Tire

----------


## bombermwc

Carl's Jr??? How/Why are they building a new location when the other locations in town barely even exist? Juding by the empty parking lots, you'd think they would be on the verge of bankruptcy, but yet they continue to live.

----------


## Bimmerdude

> Carls Jr is coming real soon now as is Discount Tire


Discount Tire will be a welcome treat to the MWC/Del City area.  Hibdon's Tire blows, since they scratch up your rims and well, haven't really heard anything great about Firestone either.

Daniel

----------

